# PBS



## rdr (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm in Pittsburgh. We have local HD. Our PBS station is not HD and I wonder why. Do other locations have the same problem?


----------



## jscudder (Jan 18, 2006)

rdr said:


> I'm in Pittsburgh. We have local HD. Our PBS station is not HD and I wonder why. Do other locations have the same problem?


In my market there is a separate subchannel called PBS-HD that I can receive OTA (sometimes). This is a national PBS network channel with all HD content. It doesn't have the same programming as a regular PBS channel. 
I receive 3 separate stations with regular PBS programming and AFAIK none of them broadcast HD programming.

John


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Are you asking about Dish supplied HD or OTA?


----------



## rdr (Jan 19, 2006)

Dish suppled HD.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Dish is only supplying the big four networks in HD at this time. No one is getting the PBS HD via Dish.


----------



## rdr (Jan 19, 2006)

garys said:


> Dish is only supplying the big four networks in HD at this time. No one is getting the PBS HD via Dish.


Thanks. Just wondering who's fault that is. PBS or Dish. I'll never give another donation if it's PBS.

Is there anyone we can contact regarding this. Perhaps dish has it scheduled. Just dreaming!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Irrelevant to your locale, but FYI anyway, I receive PBS in HD (WJCT) out of
Jacksonville, Florida along with the five major networks in HD, via Comcast
(formerly Adelphia) cable in Brunswick, Georgia -- WJCT-HD b/c an upscale
programming schedule, IMO.


----------



## kb7oeb (Jun 16, 2004)

rdr said:


> Thanks. Just wondering who's fault that is. PBS or Dish. I'll never give another donation if it's PBS.
> 
> Is there anyone we can contact regarding this. Perhaps dish has it scheduled. Just dreaming!


You can't get the HD national feed from dish for the same reason you can't get the SD national feed from dish.


----------



## Hunter Green (May 8, 2006)

And what is that reason?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Dish, by injunction cannot provide ANY long distance networks. And PBS will not allow the national feed to areas that have local service OTA.


----------



## Yes616 (Sep 6, 2006)

This all seems crazy to me. We do in fact get some out of market networks even where locals are available.

To me, MyTV and CW seem like networks. Many of us get these networks on a local channel plus we can get them in the superstation package.

PBS in HD also broadcasts a few sub-channels don't they? PBS Kids and a couple more.

In my local DMA (NYC), we also get 4 PBS channels (WNET, WLIW, WNYE and WNJB) but nowhere can I get the digital PBS sub-channels as I am too far from any of these transmitters to get digital OTA which would be the only other way.

For reasons like this, national PBS-HD with sub-channels should also be available on satellite. It's too bad that all I am saying here just makes sense as some of the satellite rules and regulations in place just make no sense at all.

Just my opinion.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

I thought the injunction only covered the 4 major networks.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

BobaBird said:


> I thought the injunction only covered the 4 major networks.


It does. Not having PBS's national feed as a distant isn't part of the injunction.


----------



## rdr (Jan 19, 2006)

James Long said:


> It does. Not having PBS's national feed as a distant isn't part of the injunction.


No more donations from me. It now appears to me that PBS has something to do with me not getting their HD signal. Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## kb7oeb (Jun 16, 2004)

Have you tried an antenna to see if you can get it that way? You can probably get PBS HD from OTA and cable, dish chose not to offer local HD past the top 4 networks.

If your local station is not passing HD then you should contact them and let them know why you will not donate further.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I get two PBS HD stations from cable. Legally from cable I’m only allowed to receive WNED HD from here in Buffalo. I get that from my cable box, and WXXI HD from Rochester via unencrypted QAM. I bet I can also get WCNY HD, the PBS affiliate from Syracuse unencrypted if I tried hard enough. It’s nice having a cable system that has presence in three DMAs


----------



## Hunter Green (May 8, 2006)

Why even _have_ a national feed if you're not letting it be transmitted nationally? Who _is_ getting that feed?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Hunter Green said:


> Why even _have_ a national feed if you're not letting it be transmitted nationally? Who _is_ getting that feed?


Local PBS stations, from whence my local cableco picks up the PBS HD feed.


----------

